# Unable to connect to internet with mac osx10.4



## turtleman (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey, I can't seem to get my mac connected to the internet (I'm using a PC right now, under the same router I'm trying for my mac btw) and I can't seem to get it connected to the internet.
The thing is, I don't think I can connect because the option for choosing "Built-in Ethernet" just isn't there, along with a bunch of options that should be there. Just fire wire, and serial port.

Here's a picture of my Network screen.








Is there any way to uh...put more options there? lol, thanks in advance!


----------



## gsahli (Feb 5, 2008)

Network Prefs > Show Network port Configurations > "new."


----------



## turtleman (Feb 5, 2008)

gsahli said:


> Network Prefs > Show Network port Configurations > "new."



I tried that, but the only options available for the actual internet type are Serial Port, Firewire, and 4to6.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 5, 2008)

Which Mac are you using?
Do you actually have a serial port?


----------



## turtleman (Feb 5, 2008)

Giaguara said:


> Which Mac are you using?
> Do you actually have a serial port?



As the title states, I'm using OS X 10.4, Tiger.

and yeah, I've a serial port.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 5, 2008)

10.4 is the version of the operating system you're using.  Giaguara is asking what model Macintosh you're using.  Unless it's a really old Macintosh, most Macs since the original iMac and Power Macintosh G3 blue-and-white only used USB ports in place of serial and even ADB ports.

Is this serial port on an add-on card of some sort?


----------



## turtleman (Feb 5, 2008)

EDIT:Nevermind, I got it working.


----------

